# New MalibuKayaks boat...X13 PHOTOS INSIDE



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

Check this puppy out...13'10", 29" wide, weight capacity of 450 lbs, and a weight of 58 lbs.

This boat will replace the Pro Explorer, and will be priced at right around $850-900.





































Check out the size of the rear tank well, and how the rods can be stored up inside the boat...PERFECT for going out beyond the breakers.

Bighead


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks sweet. Does anyone paddle the Malibu yaks? How's stability? I'm looking for a good mix between initial stability and secondary.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sweet lookin' boat...IF there's a rudder option.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thinkin of getting another yak rr?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

If you're takin' them over the bow, where is all that water goin? I'd think right in that big ol' hole in the front of it.


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

Rockstar,

There's a hatch that covers that area called a gator hatch or something or other. For those of us with small children (i have 3) it's actually really cool. It has a seat in it and flush mounts for the kid's rods. It used to sit up high but now they make them low profile.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have the pro explorer, I love it, so stable I can stand in it. Why are they gonna get rid of the pro x?


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

vinnie302 said:


> Looks sweet. Does anyone paddle the Malibu yaks? How's stability? I'm looking for a good mix between initial stability and secondary.


Malibu Kayaks are known for two things...stability and a dry ride.

The Extreme is the most stable platform on the market, followed very closely by the X factor.

The X has a more pronounced keel, so it has a litte less initial stability compared to the Extreme, but with the immense freeboard...that baby ain't goin' ANYWHERE.

Bighead


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

Railroader said:


> Sweet lookin' boat...IF there's a rudder option.


There is a rudder option, that boat is a prototype.

They'll be shipping in about 2 weeks...I just put in an order for 8 of them to have...7 to sell in my shop, 1 for a demo.

Bighead


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

pier_man0909 said:


> I have the pro explorer, I love it, so stable I can stand in it. Why are they gonna get rid of the pro x?


It's an older hull design that has a lot of hullslap, and also the seat well is kind of smallish.

The Pro X is still there for sale, but the X13 is just a great great boat.

As for the guy worried about the water getting into that big hole...there's a hatch that goes over the top of it...it's a low profile gator hatch...has a built in seat for a kid or small person...they're very cool, you can slap two more rod holders on there too.

We'll be selling these in Katy for $899, and they'll come with 2 flushmount rod holders. 

If you guys are interested, I'm sure I could arrange shipping to a terminal near you for a small fee.

Bighead


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Bighead said:


> It's an older hull design that has a lot of hullslap, and also the seat well is kind of smallish.
> 
> The Pro X is still there for sale, but the X13 is just a great great boat.
> 
> ...


so is it replacing the pro x or not? how stable will it be compared to the pro x? how much easier will it be to paddle? they modified the front hatch so it isn't wide open, did they do the same to the center hatch? does the tube or whatever it is that you put your rods in in the front hatch get in the way of the center hatch? I have a lot of questions that I guess I need to answer by getting in one.


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ditto pier_man..i'd like to know more as well. I emailed Sean from Malibu yaks yesterday and he says that the front hatch on the X13 is being sold as a "wet fish well" (i guess you put your catch in it?) and that if you want it water tight you can get a seal that goes with the gator hatch. There is also scuppers in there that of course can be plugged up. I emailed him again with some more questions today. Should know more tomorrow so I'll post up once I find something out. 

Vinnie


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i had a pro explorer that i returned due to major leakage(gallons) . the yak had a lot of soft spots and very thin plastic . i send it back and opted for my money back . it took six weeks to get my money(partial) and lots of calls to cali. it was in the water one time very dissapointed.


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

e-mag said:


> i had a pro explorer that i returned due to major leakage(gallons) . the yak had a lot of soft spots and very thin plastic . i send it back and opted for my money back . it took six weeks to get my money(partial) and lots of calls to cali. it was in the water one time very dissapointed.


I don't know when you bought your boat, but I've sold several hundred MK's, and I have had 3 that had major leakage problems...and I replaced all of them for my customers no questions asked, and dealt with Malibu so that they could be on the water and be satisfied ASAP. I have not had a problem of this sort in a LONG time, and it's my understanding that there was actually a bad batch of plastic...this has since been corrected...in a BIG way.

I am really sorry that you had a bad experience, and if your dealer did not go the extra mile to take care of your needs...then SHAME ON HIM! Before I started selling boats, my wife and I made up our minds that we would do all that we had to do to make our customers happy, and if that meant EATING the cost of a boat...then so be it.

As for the other questions...I'll be getting my X13's in stock in about 2.5 weeks, and I can more fully answer all the questions then.

Bighead


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Are the Gator hatch and the large center hatch included for the price?


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

_____ said:


> Are the Gator hatch and the large center hatch included for the price?


Yes.

Bighead


----------

